# apache-ssl unter Debian installieren



## itmpatti (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich brauche Hilfe beim Installieren von SSL.
Ich habe einen Apachen ohne SSL laufen und möchte nun einen 2ten mit SSL installieren....

Welche pakete muss ich mir runterladen/was muss ich installieren?


.. Bitte nicht wieder mit dem Satz beginnen: "Du und Root-Server?" .. Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von itmpatti _
> *Hallo,
> ich brauche Hilfe beim Installieren von SSL.
> Ich habe einen Apachen ohne SSL laufen und möchte nun einen 2ten mit SSL installieren....
> ...



OK, wollte gerade den Satz bringen: "Du und Suche benutzen!" 
Hab aber gemerkt, das nicht wirklich brauchbares vorhanden ist.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du nicht kompletter Anfänger bist:

Du brauchst eigentlich nur: Apache UND z. B. OpenSSL (http://www.openssl.org) Sources.
Bei Openssl die aktuellste Version (das sollte *openssl-0.9.7c.tar.gz* sein).

Dann configurierst und kompilierst Du den Apache mit der WITH SSL Option (./configure --with-ssl , steht in der Doku die dabei ist) und musst das Verzeichnis vom openssl quelltext angeben. Dann folgt:

*make*

dann

*make test*

und

*make install*

(wenn es keine Probleme gab)

Dann musst Du noch ein Zertifikat erstellen, entweder ein selbstsigniertes oder ein offizielles (was aber Geld kostet). Abschließend nur noch die httpd.conf richtig konfigurieren und schon sollte eine sichere Verbindung möglich sein 

Zum nachschlagen:

http://www.apache.org
http://www.openssl.org
http://www.werthmoeller.de/doc/microhowtos/OpenSSL

Viel Spass


----------



## JohannesR (26. Januar 2004)

*?*


```
# apt-get install apache-ssl
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Januar 2004)

ähm, die debian-server gehen wieder?
die waren doch gehackt, oder?

asserdem: wird apt-get einen zweiten apache installieren oder den ersten ersetzen?

na, lieber per hand machen


----------



## JohannesR (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *ähm, die debian-server gehen wieder?
> die waren doch gehackt, oder?*


Schon lange her, ausserdem waren die Archive nicht betroffen! 



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *asserdem: wird apt-get einen zweiten apache installieren oder den ersten ersetzen?*


Macht ja auch sinn, was soll man mit 2 Apaches? Die starten doch eigene Child-Processe, je nach wunsch mit oder ohne SSL! 



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *na, lieber per hand machen  *


*kicher* Eindeutig zweideutig!


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Macht ja auch sinn, was soll man mit 2 Apaches? Die starten doch eigene Child-Processe, je nach wunsch mit oder ohne SSL!
> *


Was weiss ich, was itmpatti mit 2 Apachen will  



> *kicher* Eindeutig zweideutig!


Hmm.. unter gegebenen Umständen würde ich ja sagen SAU !, aber ich bin nicht sicher, WAS Du genau meinst


----------

